# Topographische Karte Bingen



## klaus1 (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leut,

suche schon Stunden im Net nach der besagten Karte, finde allerdings blind wie ich sein kann, leider keine Bezugsquelle.  

Die Karte soll die Gegend Schweizerhaus und den Standort  von unserer Vereinsmeisterschaft beinhalten.

Wäre ein Kollege so freundlich mir eine Lieferadresse oder sonstiges zusenden.  

Übrigens werden wir uns leider längere Zeit nicht sehen können, da ich gesundheitlich sehr schwer angeschlagen bin, und eine Besserung wenn überhaupt , leider in den Sternen steht.  
Eventuell fahrt ihr die eine oder andere Runde für mich mit.


----------



## Werner (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Klaus,

die gesuchte Karte ist:

TK 25, Nr. 6012, Bingen a. Rh.

An derem westlichen Rand findest du gerade noch die Grillhütte Lärchenwiese, die Anschlußkarte nach Westen ist dann die TK 25, 6013, Stromberg.

Du bekommst die Karten im Buchhandel (wahrscheinlich auf Bestellung) oder in einem gut sortierten Landkartengeschäft, z.B. Fa.Angermann in Wi.
In Mz. kenne ich keines, muss aber nichts heißen.

Gute Besserung und bis die Tage
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2004)

Du suchst sicher folgendes:

Die Karte heißt "Walderholungsgebiet RHEIN-NAHE, BINGER WALD".
Herausgeber: Zweckverband "Walderholungsverband Rhein Nahe" in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Forstamt Bingen.
Der Maßstab ist 1:25.000

Ich kann dir leider keine Bezugsquelle im Netz nennen. Zu kaufen gibt es die Karte aber in jedem Buchladen in Bingen.

Gruß
   Daniel

Edit: Anmerkung zu Werners Posting: zum Wandern und Biken würde ich nicht die normale Topografische Karte empfehlen, da sie keine Wegmarkierungen enthält. Die Binger Wald Karte basiert auf der Topografischen und enthält diese Markierungen. Sie ist auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## klaus1 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Daniel,

hat die von dir vorgeschlagene Karte eine Gitternetzlinie um mit dem Kompass arbeiten zu können?


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2004)

Kompass im Binger Wald?   
Der ist doch so schön übersichtlich.

Nein, hat sie nicht, um deine Frage zu beantworten.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## klaus1 (14. Oktober 2004)

Wenn man sich Auskennt


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Oktober 2004)

Kompass beim Biken ist in der Tat ungewöhnlich 

Außer man fährt Orientierungsrennen...


----------



## Marco_Rohr (14. Oktober 2004)

Für den gesamten Binger Wald (und darüber hinaus) gibt es eine aktuelle Karte des Landesamtes für Vermessung und Geobasisinformation von 2004:

Unesco-Welterbe
Oberes Mittelrheintal
Rüdesheim/Bingen
Topographische Freizeitkarte 1:25000

Das Blatt hat natürlich ein Gitternetz (auch für GPS). Du bekommst die Karte zwischen Mainz und Koblenz in jeder Buchhandlung oder vom Landesamt über http://www.lverma.rlp.de/.


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Oktober 2004)

Gässje schrieb:
			
		

> Für den gesamten Binger Wald (und darüber hinaus) gibt es eine aktuelle Karte des Landesamtes für Vermessung und Geobasisinformation von 2004:
> 
> Unesco-Welterbe
> Oberes Mittelrheintal
> ...



hehe - die Neuauflage mit Gittenretz kannte ich noch gar nicht ! Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Fubbes (14. Oktober 2004)

Hoffentlich sind die Gitterlinien nicht zu dick. 
Ich habe doch so wenig Federweg, dass es mich beim überfahren der Dinger fast jedesmal vom Rad holt.


----------



## klaus1 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi Thomas,
hab z. B. auch noch zwei gesunde Füße, biken ist nicht alles im Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus1 (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Gässje,

genau den Link hab ich gebraucht, hab sofort bestellt und natürlich noch Karten von meiner geliebten Pfalz.  

Warum betitelst Du dich selbst als "Gässje", dachte immer das wäre in KH mehr ein Schimpfwort?  

Hat mir zumindest immer meine mir Zugemutete  erzählt, sie kommt aus KH, wurde von mir dann Eingedeutscht, nur manchmal schlägts halt doch noch durch.


----------



## Marco_Rohr (15. Oktober 2004)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gässje,
> Warum betitelst Du dich selbst als "Gässje", dachte immer das wäre in KH mehr ein Schimpfwort?


Schimpfwörter muss man mit Stolz (er)tragen!
Gruß aus der Stadt der schönsten Single-Trails.


----------



## MaKaJu (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leutz,
möchte euch nur mal sagen das in Frankfurt einen spitzen Laden für Landkarten für alle Länder und natürlich auch deutschland gibt. Der hat echt alles da. Ist auf Wanderkarten spezialisiert!!  

Der Laden heisst Landkarten Schwarz!! Is echt cool da!!!!   


Bis denn


MaKaJu


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Oktober 2004)

Ob der besser ist, als der Angermann in Wiesbaden in der Mauergasse, weiss ich nicht. Aber die haben auch Material aus der ganzen Welt vorrätig und was gerade nicht greifbar ist, besorgt das superfreundliche Personal sofort ! Man wird auch schön angerufen, wenns da ist usw. 

Also


----------

